# Range Hood Vent



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are usually two of these dampers in the line. One out of the fan itself and the other at the exhaust point. One way to cut down on the draft is to make sure the ducts are insulated if they pass through unheated attic, crawlspaces and the like.
Ron


----------



## powrus (Nov 17, 2005)

Ron -

Thanks for the information. I'll make sure to use insulated ducts in the attic area.


----------

